# PMG Autocare



## themaninavectra (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi guys,

Wondering if anyone knows about this fella? 

I know that there is the sticky in here recommending DW sponsors but this guy is pertty local and handy to get to.

Thanks,


Al


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Please don't link to non-supporters websites buddy. Our supporters commit a lot of time to this site, and pay for the priveledge of offering their services on here, so please respect that :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Pete is a top guy tell him Ronnie says hello!


----------



## themaninavectra (Jan 31, 2008)

Apologies Mick - Rookie mistake!

Ronnie, thank you. Will do.


----------

